# newbie to Nissans



## Fast4Ward (Dec 26, 2004)

:newbie: 
What are owners doing to the 3.6 VQ for mods.
What's it take to bring it over 300hp? I'm hopeing to get the new Altima SER.
Links to any parts sites would be appreciated. thnx.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Welcome to Nissanforms. Please take some time to look through some of the threads on the Altima section, specifically the stickies. Most of your questions have been answered. You can also use the search tool. Currently, a turbo kit is one of the only mods that can take you above 300 whp.


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

Fast4Ward said:


> :newbie:
> What are owners doing to the 3.6 VQ for mods.
> What's it take to bring it over 300hp? I'm hopeing to get the new Altima SER.
> Links to any parts sites would be appreciated. thnx.


It is the VQ35DE and please do a search, you will find many topics related to performance parts.


----------

